

There's no 'I/O' in 'team' - mkrecny
http://x.myles.io/13yyngB

======
applecore
Hey Myles, update your site to have links to your most recent writing :)

~~~
mkrecny
I typically only link to stuff that reaches a certain level of popularity.
Because popularity's a good proxy for quality, right?! :p

------
ww520
What are some of these problems? And where are the paying customers?

